# need dr in Austin who uses zelnorm for GERD



## 17627 (May 18, 2006)

I need to find a doctor in Austin who is up on using zelnorm to treat GERD. This is proving difficult. Does anyone here know of one - or in San Antonio or Houston?Yours,Dora Smith


----------

